# ringworm won't go away



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

DD has ringworm...small patches on one arm and her forehead. I've tried treating it with colloidal silver (worked on her head, not on her arm) and iodine on her arm. Both patches were almost gone and now they're coming back. Help! What can I do to get rid of this?


----------



## ScootchsMom (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you sure it is ringworm? I have a form of eczema that looks exactly like ringworm, but does not respond to any treatment for it. It only responds to eczema treatment.

Liz


----------



## Jyotsna (Sep 24, 2004)

One of my dd's had ringworm last year for an extended period of time. I gave her (by mouth and on topically) colloidal silver spray, and then made a solution to be sprayed onto the ringworm. My solution had 1/4 cup of water, 3 or 4 drops of lavender essential oil and 3 or 4 drops of teatree oil. I shook it up and sprayed it (used an old spray bottle, cleaned it well). I let her take her bath first (very warm bath) and then patted dry her arm, applied the solution. I did this twice a day. It was getting better, but very slowly. I called my sister who is a nurse, and who uses holistic health products, and she said that I should keep on doing the same, but also look at her diet and try to heal from within. She said take away any sugary things, give absolutely no white flours and see if that helped. The combination of all of the things made a big difference.

It did however take a few months for it to go away completely.

I hope it works for you. Teatree oil is an antifungal, colloidial silver is antifungal, and lavender is just very soothing healing to the skin.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I've had very good luck with treating it with probiotics. I do all the topical stuff as well, TTO, garlic, etc., but find that the probiotics are what really kick my immune system into high gear. I also supplement with a colostrum product and extra Vit. C. I find that sugar in all its forms really give the fungus a foothold.

Try wiping the ringworm with vinegar, and doing a vinegar rinse in your laundry. Wash your linens and bedding frequently as well. If your child is itching at it, then cover it with gauze to keep it from being exposed.


----------



## spring978 (Aug 6, 2007)

wiping it with white vinegar a couple times a day


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

This is what we finally used to get rid of the ringworm in my house last fall. http://www.fungrx.com/?gclid=CL2Pzue3qo8CFSCTWAodxWPoRw It worked very well for me, and I was coated in them, all of DD1's patches went away except for the ones in her scalp, those I ended up having to take her in and get oral antifungal meds for her because they were getting in infected (she wouldn't leave them alone)


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

We've always just used tea tree oil with good results.


----------



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

Tea Tree oil works great.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Are you sure it is ringworm? I have a form of eczema that looks exactly like ringworm, but does not respond to any treatment for it. It only responds to eczema treatment.

Liz

Nummular eczema. My son gets it too and it sometimes lasts a long time. It looks just like ringworm, but it's not.


----------



## mom2PJS (May 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PumpkinSeeds* 
Nummular eczema. My son gets it too and it sometimes lasts a long time. It looks just like ringworm, but it's not.

Same here.


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

Subscribing


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

I personally had good luck with Wise Ways Black Walnut salve. It took a good month...those darn cats!


----------



## maplesugar (May 24, 2005)

When ds had ringworm a few years back, I first treated the patch with tea tree oil, with no luck.
I then tries some vitamin e oil and the patch dissappeared almost immediately.


----------

